
Show HN: Compare the tax plans - dwg
http://politisee.com/topics/2018taxbill
======
dwg
I've come across a few "tax plan impact calculators" which are great but tend
to focus on how the tax plans affect me personally. Obviously that's
important, but I also want to know how the tax plans affect others. With this
in mind I started working on
[http://politisee.com/topics/2018taxbill](http://politisee.com/topics/2018taxbill).
It attempts to summarize the plans into interactive charts, which I find are
the best way to visualize the bigger picture impact. It's admittedly
simplistic still, but I hope to continue refining and adding more factors with
your input.

I don't think the site is terribly easy to use yet, but I didn't want to wait
to address all of the issues before getting your feedback.

For those who are interested in this topic, here are a few projects that have
come up recently that focus on the "me" part:

[http://taxulator.com/](http://taxulator.com/)

[http://taxplancalculator.com/](http://taxplancalculator.com/)

